

MySpace new stream feature - suhasini_munjal
http://www.loudable.com/myspace-comes-out-with-a-new-feature-stream.html

======
grinich
When I read _stream_ , I thought it meant music streaming. But alas, it's a
friendfeed/newsfeed clone.

MySpace sort of stumbled into being the standard for indie bands' online
presence. A link to your MySpace music page has replaced demo tapes for
booking gigs at most clubs. I wish they would stop fighting Facebook and focus
on music.

